# new member



## Brian T (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi everyone, this is my first post. I am an avid hunter and outdoorsman and I am thinking of buying a handgun. It wiil be just for fun shooting and I think i've narrowed it down to 2 choices. Either the beretta stampede or the ruger vaquero. I love the cowboy styling and might get into cowboy shooting. I think i would get the short barrel version. I would appreciate any comments on these 2 guns to help me make an educated purchase. Also what caliber? colt .45 or .357 mag. i am into cheap bullets and not knock down power. I've head there is specific colt .45 bullets made for cowboy shooting, are they cheaper? 
thanks
Brian


----------



## MauiWowie22 (Jun 19, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## banjar (Dec 11, 2008)

Welcome from North Carolina.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!

If you haven't already done so, please take a few minutes to familiarize yourself with the Forum Guidelines


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

*From Kentucky*


----------



## txramfan (Jan 2, 2008)

Howdy

Go with the 357 if cost is the deciding factor, because 38 ammo is less costly and runs fine thru a 357.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

> I've head there is specific colt .45 bullets made for cowboy shooting,


I think you are talking about the 45 LC (Long Colt). I think you would be better off with a 357 just because it offers the most options.

I don't have any first hand knowledge on the Beretta but I have fired the Ruger you mentioned. It's a very nice weapon.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Welcome from southeast Texas.


----------

